# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Winstrol detectietijden

## Stengel

Op http://wiki.dutchbodybuilding.com/Winstrol staat dit: 

"Waar velen, waaronder Ben Johnson, geen rekening mee hielden, is dat het geruime tijd na het laatste gebruik opgespoord kan worden, zodat het gebruik niet raadzaam is voor atleten die getest kunnen worden. Velen dachten dat het snel uit het bloed zou verdwijnen vanwege de korte halfwaardetijd, maar blijkbaar kunnen een aantal inactieve metabolieten gemakkelijk veresteren, zodat ze tot 5 maanden na de laatste injectie gevonden kunnen worden." 

maar de maximale detectietijd van injecteerbare winstrol is 2mnd en die van orale winstrol is 3 weken, hoe kan het zijn dat er na 5 maanden nog metabolieten kunnen worden gevonden?, of is deze wiki pagina fout zoals er wel meer fouten staan op wiki?
Als het klopt zou u dan ook kunnen vertellen of dit ook in urine en in orale vorm het geval is?

----------

